
Style That Fits - ricberw
https://drapr.com/viewer/jigsaw/
======
ricberw
Style that fits is difficult to find online - and much of what you buy, I'll
bet you return shortly thereafter.

We'd like to change that.

By taking a video of yourself, you create a physically-accurate digital avatar
(through the help of some really, really cool neural nets/CV pipelines), and
then you can shop with it.

Every garment is 3D scanned into a 3D model, retouched, and finally virtually
photographed to combine with your digital avatar.

We are currently looking to get feedback on what we have built, get your
opinions on the product, learn how you shop for clothes, and answer any
questions that you might have. The goal is to use the feedback to figure out
which features we should build next and ultimately provide a product that
everyone will love to use.

If you'd be willing, please help us out by taking this quick 5 minute survey:

[https://drapr.typeform.com/to/PLd357](https://drapr.typeform.com/to/PLd357)

I'm one of the co-founders of the company (5+ years in 3D scanning up to this
point) and would sincerely appreciate your comments and questions :)

